# rb vs. sr



## daemonknightX (Sep 24, 2004)

im trading in my z to get a 240. i KNOW i want a rb25det. i just want some input about what you think of the two choices, sr20 or rb25. NO FLAMING!!!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i know that rb26 mounts are expensive as hell. but i'm don't know about the rb25 mounts. i would say they are expensive, too.


----------



## IDreamofDET (Apr 15, 2005)

last time I check they were like 1200 bucks for the RB mounts. I was seriously thinking about the RB too at one point, but I had a change of heart when I realize that theres only about 25-40HP diff. between them. The money that I would have to spend extra to get the RB and the mounts(prolly $2000+), I could put that into good use for the SR's mods (yuuummy! GT28...). Don't get me wrong, would I take the RB over the SR...of course YES...its also a lot cooler to be able to say "I have a Skyline powered 240", but nobody is gonna give me an RB anytime soon nor am I a millionare, so for my personal preference...I would do the SR over the RB.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

IDreamofDET said:


> last time I check they were like 1200 bucks for the RB mounts. I was seriously thinking about the RB too at one point, but I had a change of heart when I realize that theres only about 25-40HP diff. between them. The money that I would have to spend extra to get the RB and the mounts(prolly $2000+), I could put that into good use for the SR's mods (yuuummy! GT28...). Don't get me wrong, would I take the RB over the SR...of course YES...its also a lot cooler to be able to say "I have a Skyline powered 240", but nobody is gonna give me an RB anytime soon nor am I a millionare, so for my personal preference...I would do the SR over the RB.


which mounts are u talking about, RB26 or RB25?


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

RB25 hands down and no it does not cost 1200 for mounts..it's only 600 but these guys are the best www.mckinneymotorsports.com if you get it with the driveshaft is 1100.. but if it's not a big deal to you to cut some parts of the skeleton on your hood order your engine with the corssmember and use that and you don't have to buy mounts.. as far as the driveshaft just have one made and it would be cheaper than theirs..are you goin to do it yourself or have a shop do it for you?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, because i was talking about RB26 mounts


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

Nismo240 said:


> ok, because i was talking about RB26 mounts


yeah rb26 mounts are more...unless you're looking for 600hp or more I don't see the point...and if you're looking for that and have th money just go with a 2jz engine.. more power less hassel.


----------

